# Lets Talk About Springfield XDs



## Richard

I want to make it clear that I do not own a XD. Why? I hold a grudge towards Springfield Armory. How, so? I remember when the Croat pistols sold for $249 and I was busy buying other handguns. I am now very sorry that there is this gap in my collection. 

I have fired a whole bunch of XDs and they have all shot well for me. These include the 9mm, 40 S&W, and 45Gap. I liked each and every one of the XDs I shot. I like the grip and I also like the trigger on these Springers.

Let me know your opinion of the Croat. Thanks and

Regards, 

Richard


----------



## Baldy

The only XD that I have shot is the .45tac. That thing felt like a big brick the first time I drawed it up to fire. I didn't think it was ever going to run out of ammo. After a few mags I really started to like it. I think it's a great platform even if people say it's a Glock copy. Guess I'd like a Glock too but I have never shot one. Been thinking about a 9mm Compack maybe one day.


----------



## Mike Barham

The XD is reliable and has a comfortable grip, but the bore axis is high and the trigger reset rather long.


----------



## SigZagger

*Works for me...*

When I decided to begin USPSA competition I was set up for my Sig. One day (after plenty of research) I decided to jump in the deep end and purchased a Tactical XD. Before the matches began, I sent it away for a trigger job and new sights. Well, it is definately a speed shooting handgun. Very reliable, accurate and it fits my hands. I'm happy with my choice, because in my class, the majority of shooters are using Glock or XD's.


----------



## Spike44

I'm very happy with mine (XD-.45 Service).

I've tried it along side Glocks, and Smith and Wessons, and a few others, and it just has a better feel in my hand.


----------



## tgrogan

I'll go ahead and jump in but you should know that my XD is the only handgun I've ever owned. I've fired the Military Barretta 9mm, and a number of other revolvers growing up, but my XD-40 Sub is the only one I've used more than once.

I really like it so far, and everyone I've spoken to who've had others as well as an XD have always stated that it is a great, durable, handgun, well suited for Home/Self defense. I have the sub because it was originally for my wife to conceal in her purse. I would likely have purchased the 4" version since my hands are a bit bigger than the grip on the sub. I do however have a 12rd mag with the extension and that feels much better in my hands.

I've only fired about 300 rounds through it but it's very accurate right out of the box. I did experience one issue at the range where the slide didn't close even though I had rounds in the clip.

I've seen posts indicating that it may take about a 1000 rounds or so for the mechanics to really settle in and work nearly flawlessly.


----------



## Taurus_9mm

I like my XD .45 ACP Tactical quite a lot. It has good ergos, doesn't feel too large to my hands as it does with some, well made and durable, accurate and I love the 13 +1 capacity. I'll be getting a 2nd XD Tactical at some point but the next one will be in 9mm. :smt023


----------



## Airedale

I currently have an XD9 Tact and an XD45 Tact. Both shoot as intended and work great. I've shot both in USPSA matches and done well.
I have two 16 rd 9mm mags with Arrendondo extensions on them. They hold 21 rounds, as I recall, I haven't shot the XD9 for a while. Great fun for Limited minor.

They are great pistols. 

Dave


----------



## ki4dmh

I don't care for the way they feel in my hand. The recoil is good though. Just not real comfortable grip for me.
Scott


----------



## JeffWard

Just traded my S&W .44Mag for a XD45...

I shot:
Glock 21 and 21SF
HK45
XD45

The XD printed a 50% smaller group. <2" ten shots at 20ft offhand, first time I shot it. Very managable recoil and natural pointing.

The Glock 21 felt huge in my LARGE hands. Not comfortable, and I hate the glock field stripping system... Less perceived recoil, but didn't point as well.

The HK just felt... "plasticy"... yeah, I know, they're ALL plastic... but the HK felt cheaper, and not as well put together, and in my hands, more muzzle flip. Besides, I hate thumb safeties. Too many moving parts...

Bottom line... I bought the XD.

Three magazines. 40 rounds of .45ACP firepower!!! Between 14 in the gun, and 2 spare 13 round mags... Quick to point, stayed on target naturally between squeezes, smooth, and very accurate.

Happy Jeff!


----------



## Guest

Jeff Quinn likes it:

http://www.gunblast.com/Springfield-XD45.htm

I've been thinking about a plastic 45 ACP so I'll give it consideration along with the M&P and P345. It looks like accuracy is excellent with the XD which is always a big plus.


----------



## oldphart

I've got the .45 tactical and it's great. 5000 rounds no problems. I like the high capacity mags and the feel of the gun.

It's my night stand pistol.


----------



## rodtag

*Xdm 40*

I have had my XDM 40 for a year now. I love it. It is the most accurate gun I have shot - better than the Glock and Barretta I shot and compared. The only downside is that it is too big for CC. I am getting a Ruger LCP 380 for that.


----------



## terryger

i carry either a sig 229 or xd 4 inch service. both have .40 as well as .357 sig barrels. both are outstaning shooters in either caliber. 

that being said, of the 2 i prefer the 229 in .357 sig and then .40 slightly over the xd in either caliber. to me the 229 is just better balanced. nothing wrong with the balance of the xd. it is just a feel.:smt023


----------



## Freedom1911

You are correct that the XDs and the HS2000s before them are great guns.
I have both and they are excellent products. Like you I had a beef with a gun maker, not Springfield but Glock. The reason was not price, but hype.
It would be great to still be able to get the XDs at the same price that the HSs came out at but that was a long time back and all gun prices have gone up. So really price should not be a factor. Quality should though. And the XDs are that.

For me and Glocks. I now regret having the attitude toward them, A few years back I found out first hand that Glocks are in fact fine guns. Not worth the hype they are given for sure, but for the price they are IMO better than average.

Do yourself a favor, if you like them (XDs), go ahead and buy one. It will be a purchase you will be happy with for years to come.


----------



## Calsearcher

*.45 ACP Service (4 inch barrel)*

I have the .45ACP Service and really like it. A lot of people don't like the trigger on it, but when I think about the entire design of the pistol, it seems appropriate. It isn't as sharp a trigger break as the Glocks I've shot, but it is pretty well balanced as far as pre travel, break and reset. I read a lot about the high bore axis, but somehow it stays on target very easily, even with 230 grain load. The recoil seems noticeably less that many of the Glocks friends have, and this is coming from them after they've shot the XD. I have had converts to the XD, without saying a word. It is reliable, with about 3K rounds fired, I have not had any FTF's or FTE's. I added an inexpensive slip-on rubber grip, more to standardize my grip than to alter the size or anything and I have had great results. It is a double stack, so it is probably better suited for big hands, but I have seen a friend with fairly small hand shoot very well with it. I've heard Springfield's Customer Service is very good - I haven't had need for it, but if I do, I'll post the results. I don't know what they are going for now, but when I bought mine in 2008 I paid just under $600.00 otd - but that is in California where every handgun seems to run $50 to $100 more than elsewhere. I don't usually recommend them, I just let friends try mine. That seems to do the trick.


----------



## rozz421

*The XD is a great platform*

I own the XD 9sc as well as the 45c. to round it off i just got a hold of an xdm 9mm 4.5in. All my xd's run perfect and seem to be more accurate for me. As far as the trigger well after 500 or so rounds it will smooth out. Good luck.


----------



## ctnv

*ctnv*

I shoot a 40 subcompact xd, thousands of rounds, the trigger pull needs getting used to b/c it is rather long but with practice is no longer an issue. Pistol performs flawlessly but weight is too heavy for conceal carry unless u are in colder climate. I will purchase a 380 , less than half the weight, for conceal carry when next in NV my state of residence.

Shoot what u carry and carry what u shoot.


----------



## crazy charlie

I have an XD .45 Tactical. Handles very nice. Good follow up shots on rapid fire.


----------



## Map

I've got an XD40 Compact (4inch barrel) and I'm very happy with it. I used to have a Glock 22 and got rid of that to buy a Glock 23. I ended up going with the XD40 because of the slimmer handle and the lifetime warranty.


----------



## jkaod

I have had an XD9 for a couple of years. Awesome gun! Shoots where you point it. Never complains and always goes bang. I have shot a Glock 40 many times and it seems hard to get a quick bead on the target. The XD seems to be a very natural aim for me. I think the grip shape is the issue. I bought an XD9 sub-compact a few weeks ago for easier concealed carry. I love it just as much as the standard XD. Shoots just as nice. In hindsight, I probably should have not bought the standard XD as I doubt I'll shoot it much now that I have the SC. I'll definitely keep both though. As I told my wife...guns are for buying, not selling.


----------



## sport.pilot

*XD9 Sub-compact*

I purchased this gun recently for my CCW. I really like the grip and the features of the gun. I tried the Glock 9 sub compact and felt the grip was short and fat for my hand. I also like having a grip and triger safety since I plan to always carry one in the chamber so that I do not have to pull the slide if I need the weapon immediately. I think so far it is a great gun and it shoots great. My favorite target practice gun, however, is still my Beretta Neos. But, that may change the more I shoot my XD9.
Darryl


----------



## themayer78

3 years ago I bought my first handgun. It's an XD45c and I LOVE THAT GUN!!

I've only put around 3k round through it but it is a great, extremely dependable weapon.
It fits great in my hand (with the Pearce mag extensions).
My XD is also my nightstand gun and does a fine job of it with the Springfield XML tac light.

I will never, ever sell my XD


----------



## Overkill0084

I remember when a Colt Python was around $500 (a lot for a revolver even then). Things change, prices rise. Life goes on.
I like my XD40SC. It's a quality weapon. 
I'm sure Glocks are wonderful too. Biggest problem with Glocks is the cult of Glock Fanboys. I had no inclination to join The Divine Church of Glock.


----------



## Gunners_Mate

This thread's been cold for awhile, but I figure reviving it with relevant questions should be alright...

I've been considering what pistol I want to get for a long time now, and I'm nearly settled on the xd .45acp. 

the questions I have are:
How is the trigger pull? I've read thread about people that dont like it so much, and I've read threads where people replaced the mechanics of the trigger with a kit and had excellent results. has anyone here felt the need to do this, and if so how was it? 

How are the sights? I've read reviewed that wished for night sights, does anyone make aftermarket night sights of note for this pistol?

and lastly how does it carry? concealed or open I want to know if it's comfy on the hip inside our out, are their any printing issues, and presentation issues, anything at all?


----------



## yeti

I tried to like the Glocks, but the grip angle is just not for me. I picked up the XD and it fit my hand and pointed well. The XD's have almost the same grip angle as a 1911...and I am a 1911 shooter. 
Done. 
I have had a 4" XD 45c for at least 6 years now and I really like it. It has a defined role to play and fits my purposes. 
The trigger on mine has a fair amount of pre-travel, but break was predictable and got smoother after break-in. Reset was pretty decent, actually. 
The gun has been extremely reliable and fairly accurate too. Considering it's intended use and cost, I am pleased with it. 
I did replace the front site with a fiber to make it easier for my eyes to acquire it quickly. For night sights: Both Mepro and Trijicon make tritium sights for the XD45's. If you want night sights, I would go with one of these two.
The XD45's are good guns, and also good guns for the money. Go ahead and buy one.


----------



## bman505

I own and XD sc .40 and a XDm Compact .40 and love them!! I am really diggin on my new xdm c! That thing shoots like a beauty and very concealable! It is my everyday carry piece and I trust my life with it. I have owned three XD's and never once has it ever failed in any way. Just my input.


----------



## PM

I love my XD45 compact. I agree that the trigger could be a little better, but when you take all of the various parameters into account, the gun shoots better than a Glock for me. I can shoot mine one-handed all day long and hit a paper plate over and over at 20 yards without even really concentrating. I can hit 5 out of 10 from 50 yards if I'm hard core focused on it and have support for my arms. I expect to get even better with time. I can't imagine how well the XD(M) shoots. I would love to shoot one. My favorite trigger is a factory Para LDA trigger. If you compare the Glock and XD to the LDA, neither really comes close. That's when you start to take all of the other factors into consideration. For me the XD is just awesome. I will never sell it. Ever.


----------



## bobhostetter

Nice pistols, trigger can be cleaned up nicely ...


----------



## Highground

My first handgun purchase was an XD .45 Tactical. I considered Glock and HK, but the grips weren't for me. I could shoot it fairly well with minimal practice, it's easy to clean and very simple and safe to operate. In my opinion, there isn't a better polymer pistol made. The only auto I even compare to XDs capability is 1911's. I can shoot my heavier 1911 slightly better (more accurately with slightly quicker rapid fire). But my 1911 doesn't hold nearly as many rounds, malfunctions 5 X more often, and cost twice as much.


----------



## BearTaylor

I bought an XD45C (.45ACP) a few years ago and it's tough, rugged and dependable. It's a good 25 yard gun and will go out longer distances if you want it to. With the 13 round mag and one in the hole it provides all the firepower you will probably need in most situations. I also like the black and green two toned look. I wasn't too sure about Springfield's foreign connection but it worked out pretty good.


----------



## dhonda02

XD sub compact? Like the reviews and am going to shoot one this weekend. Just looking for some inside info from someone that owns one. Actually , I am going to rent and several this weekend. So many nice guns out there!


----------



## ptco911

I own both a XD .40 SC and a Glock 26. I found the XD to fit my hand better. Both shoot well.


----------



## AK_Maine_Iac

I own both XD40 full size service and a Glock 29. Put it this way if Springfield made one in 10mm i could say i own two of them.. I do like them both.


----------



## XDM6951

I own a XDM 3.8 compact it is wonderful


----------



## ptco911

I purchased my .40 SC for concealed carry. I am finding it to be a little heavy and wide for some methods of carry I would prefer. As far as the gun itself, I have no complaints. It is accurate and reliable.


----------



## dhonda02

ptco911 said:


> I purchased my .40 SC for concealed carry. I am finding it to be a little heavy and wide for some methods of carry I would prefer. As far as the gun itself, I have no complaints. It is accurate and reliable.


 Yesterday I brought home an XD service 9mm, love it! My conceal carry is an M&P 9mm compact(love the way it carries). My better half brought home a BG 380. Nice St. Patrick's Day for us.


----------



## KenW.

I own four; 2 subs and 2 compacts. I carry professionally and chose it over the issue Glock 22/23.


----------



## twocold

I own the XD9 service model, and love it. I use it for both IDPA competition and CC. I have also compared XD's side by side with Glocks. 

Major differences:
XD has fewer user accessible parts (which has a lifetime warranty), whereas a Glock you can completely strip (not a lifetime warranty)
XD trigger is single action only, Glock is "safe action" double action 
XD guide rod is a closed all metal unit with very hard springs when compared to a Glock
XD has a very long initial trigger pull, and a reset that is difficult to feel out of the box (short answer, it needs a trigger job)
XD has no "Glock hump" (I think Glock made it to where you can take that away on the gen 4's, as they copied the XDM with interchangeable backstraps.... not sure as i haven't got to play with one yet)
The slide on the XD is somewhat higher (somewhere just short of or at 1cm), which raises the sight picture.
XD uses polished magazines
Magazine capacity
XD9 magazine springs are very firm, especially when you get close to a full mag.

Percieved:
You will notice a difference obtaining a sight picture.
XD trigger reset feels different from a Glock. I guess you could sort of say that the XD reset feels 'broken in' out of the box.
People have said that the Glock has less perceived recoil, but I haven't been able to feel it using the same ammunition, so.... theres that.

My Opinion:
I enjoy both weapons but I prefer the XD because it feels better in my hand and I can acquire a sight picture more quickly.... They are both incredibly rugged, have outstanding performance and both have proven that you can beat them to death and they'll still run. They may very well be the 2 best semiauto handguns on the market to date. I feel that if you like both weapons, get both. If you like both but want something that is very simple and nearly idiot proof to maintain, get both and RTFM. If you like both and are a tinkerer, I still say get both :smt033. 

At competition, I can't say for the whole world of competitive shooting, but I've personally never seen an XD break... however I have seen Glocks break. Then again I've also seen a lot of guns break at comp, including my AR's and my 870.


----------



## SteveC

I've had a Glock 19 Gen4 for a while and the backstraps made a big difference in giving me the right feel. Recently got the XDM9 (5.25 barrel) for competition. The sight picture is different, but it hasn't been a problem making the adjustment. Recoil feels less than the Glock but that's probably because of the size - the 19 is not big. I'm really happy with both.


----------



## SeanM

I went to the local range/ gun shop and the guys behinde the counter recomended the xd in a 9mm. It was fit my hand well and shot smooth and I was able to put rounds pretty much where I wanted them. My girl friend went with me and shot a few clips through as well and she liked it, she wants it in pink...
What would be the first up grades that you would do? The gun will be used for target shooting and home defence.


----------



## twocold

*Re: Upgrades*



SeanM said:


> What would be the first up grades that you would do?


Trijicon sights are a must for home defense/cc and maybe a flashlight. You can spend the scratch on a good surefire or a Fenix (I don't know too much about Fenix) or get a maglight for $25 bucks. I went the maglight route because it'll break bone if you need it to :numbchuck:


----------

